# RNZAF issues RFI for new transport, surveillance aircraft



## CougarKing (21 Aug 2016)

For those following the Hobbits' air force:

Defense News



> *New Zealand Issues RFI for New Transport, Surveillance Aircraft*
> By: Nick Lee-Frampton, August 19, 2016
> 
> New Zealand’s Ministry of Defence issued a request for information Aug. 18  for aircraft to ensure continued air mobility and air surveillance operations beyond 2020.
> ...


----------



## dimsum (21 Aug 2016)

It'll be interesting to see what the Kiwis replace their P-3K2s with.


----------



## Kirkhill (21 Aug 2016)

So, do they replace the P3 with the P8 and the 757s with 767s, or do they replace the Hercs wih Jercs and the P3s with SC-130J Sea Hercs?

Is there any option for one airframe to do all three jobs?


----------



## OTR1 (23 Aug 2016)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> ...... replace their P-3K2s with.


Nothing bigger or better than a C-295 with very limited kit.

Ho hum.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (23 Aug 2016)

I thought New Zealand did not have an Air Force. I guess you can't believe everything you see on the internet:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RenRILqwhJs


----------



## dimsum (23 Aug 2016)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> I thought New Zealand did not have an Air Force. I guess you can't believe everything you see on the internet:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RenRILqwhJs



Well, they did get rid of their strike capability with the retirement of their A-4s.  So there's that.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Aug 2016)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> I thought New Zealand did not have an Air Force. I guess you can't believe everything you see on the internet:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RenRILqwhJs



My laugh for the day!


----------



## OTR1 (28 Aug 2016)

Re MPA: either, as stated, a C-295 or a Dash-8.

Just been reliably advised to that effect, and wotnot.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (30 Aug 2016)

Dash 8 MPA.  I'd buy 'surveillance', but Patrol...not so much.


----------



## OTR1 (2 Sep 2016)

Agreed.

Alas I can't post the exact comments said to me about this: the language here is family-friendly, and so on..........


----------



## OTR1 (1 May 2017)

Official Bolt From The Blue TM

Kiwi govt has asked US about buying four P-8s.

Talking about being knocked over by a feather......


----------



## Eye In The Sky (1 May 2017)

And Norway...and...

No doubt, in 15 - 20 years the GoC will invent some  replacement for the CP-140...modelled after the Cyclone procurement and implementation model.  By the time we get it, we'll be behind the 8 ball again.  For now, we'll keep putting $5000 worth of stereo equipment in a 1980 Honda Civic.   ;D


----------



## PuckChaser (1 May 2017)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> For now, we'll keep putting $5000 worth of stereo equipment in a 1980 Honda Civic.   ;D



https://youtu.be/q6uKucrNnSo


----------



## Eye In The Sky (1 May 2017)

That's what I'll say as people walk by us on the ramp in 5-10 years walking towards their 







*modern aircraft*.


----------



## Sub_Guy (2 May 2017)

The RNZAF is taking lateral transfers!  Air Warefare Specialists at the Sgt/FSgt rank.

I recently read an article from our General on the future of Canada's MPA fleet.  He came out anti-P8, stating one aircraft can't do everything and perhaps a mixed fleet might be better (mixed fleet = $$$) He mentioned he'd like to throw money at Bombardier so they can turn the C-Series into an MPA..  Which would be nearly identical to a P-8, only more expensive.

With Australia, India, New Zealand, U.K., and Norway all picking up the P-8 they are making a statement.  It is the best MPA out there.  I fully expected NZ to go the Q400 route or something similar, but they didn't.  If any military is cheaper than Canada it's New Zealand, however they are smart with their money, unlike ourselves.

If I could (big move for a family) I'd be starting my application to the RNZAF today, as I am fairly certain I'd have no issues landing a job.

Good on them.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (2 May 2017)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> I recently read an article from our General on the future of Canada's MPA fleet.  He came out anti-P8, stating one aircraft can't do everything and perhaps a mixed fleet might be better (mixed fleet = $$$) He mentioned he'd like to throw money at Bombardier so they can turn the C-Series into an MPA..  Which would be nearly identical to a P-8, only more expensive.



Welcome to the world of Canadian major naval acquisition programs.  [


----------



## Sub_Guy (2 May 2017)

New Zealand was one of those countries who appeared to not be willing to throw money at the P-8..

https://assets.skiesmag.com/digital/2017/CSV7I2/files/20.html


----------



## dimsum (2 May 2017)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> I recently read an article from our General on the future of Canada's MPA fleet.  He came out anti-P8, stating one aircraft can't do everything and perhaps a mixed fleet might be better (mixed fleet = $$$) He mentioned he'd like to throw money at Bombardier so they can turn the C-Series into an MPA..  Which would be nearly identical to a P-8, only more expensive.



Which article is that?

With the interoperability between Australia and NZ, I would have been surprised if NZ *didn't* choose whatever Australia chose in the end.


----------



## Kirkhill (2 May 2017)

One other aspect of this is that the P8/MRPA is probably one of the most versatile platforms in any nations inventory.

It can be lethal but it doesn't have to be.
It can patrol domestically.
It can deploy internationally.
It can contribute to peace support missions, OGD missions, environmental missions, disaster relief and it can (if somebody gets round to buying the right stores) remove targets on the water, under the water and on shore.

I am sure that New Zealand with its history of buying ferries and patrol boats for the RNZN (and I say that in a friendly spirit) with a focus on local needs gets that.   

There is an argument to be made that money spent on MRPAs would be better utilized than money spent on fighters in Canada.....   >


----------



## Sub_Guy (2 May 2017)

There was significant chatter about the RNZAF getting the C-295 or Q series MPA a few years ago.

As for General Hood.  My impression from the skiesmag article is that he's all for a Canadian made solution...


----------



## DonaldMcL (2 May 2017)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> There was significant chatter about the RNZAF getting the C-295 or Q series MPA a few years ago.
> 
> As for General Hood.  My impression from the skiesmag article is that he's all for a Canadian made solution...



As we thought the Cyclone program was bad...

I'd bet the farm that a big announcement will be made come election time in an attempt to win votes. Oh well, I'll long be retired by the time the next LRP/MPA shows up.


----------

